# Sunnyside PPB, Sun 25...a Mango gaggle.



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Earlier warning ladies and gents for a Sunday Sunnysider next weekend. Weather permitting, Sundays seem to work better for most than the Saturday stuff. One eye will be kept on Ward Rooney to see if any adjusting be needed. Paddles'n'peddles set to be dipped AM, first tangles and lost tackle shortly there after. Any fish carcasses can be lobbed at HobieV's spouts drive-by style on the Northern return...if someone can knock off his ladder they may last a few days before he gets to Bunning's. On the keen-o-meter for this one I'm an 8 8) :wink:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Where on earth is sunnyside??????????????????

If i can find it a may well be there.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Down Mornington way PeterJ...Sunnyside Rd at Mt Eliza leads to Sunnyside beach. Melways 105 K5.


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm out Poddy, sorry mate.
I've got my son's 4th birthday, bit hard to miss that one.
Good luck all


----------



## dave_ (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd come, but i'll be in Tasmania for the next couple of weeks. Look forward to the reports though.
Dave


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Sorry Poddy I`m also a no show. Heading back for another stint in Arnhem land and won`t be home again till mid March. Good luck for the weekend. Steve.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

cant do sundays Poddy (work commitments)


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Poddy,

I'm in if the weather's reasonable. Looking forward to learning more about this trolling caper.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

hey kevin , slow, very slow is poddy. Just plods along into the wind. Then lets the wind do his bidding while going with it.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm up for it Poddy. I'm an 8 out of 10 for Sunday AM too. Also a possible for Thursday.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Geez the thread lost a few quick wickets but got it together middle and late order. No worries on the birthday front Rod (kinda more important), or the travels Dave and Steve (good luck with em both). Looking forward to catching ya PeterJ, Kevin, and Hobie...it's only a little bit true that my wits are slower than my paddle speed :shock: :roll: :wink:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey poddy , we'll just loop a rope on the hobie when he ain't lookin and hitch a ride


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Sounds a plan PeterJ, no fishing comp this Sunday but whoever gets the fastest time for hooking HobieV with a lasso before dragging him beachside to tie an arm and his two legs together like a calf gets the days respect :idea: :lol: :wink:


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Careful Poddy.. from what I'm led to believe, HobieVic is of viking descent... they like to pillage and plunder and sing about spam!


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Not to mention 6"5", broader than a fridge and 110Kg. Anyone who can hog tie me deserves a prize.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Heh, probably need to attack the project from team perspective, the man's a freak of nature.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Now it's looking like windy ssw of 13knts on sunday , how does sunnyside cope with that direction of wind.
I'm sick of high winds while on the yak.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Peter

There's a S/E influence all weekend which will keep it half sheltered by Snapper Point. It will also probably be quite light winds, maybe even still if you launch in the morning.

The odds are well in your favour.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Research has shown that a south wind has a 27.63% greater impact on the Point Cook region than in comparison to Sunnyside...and that i will speak 34.56% more crap in order to sell a trip :wink: By the way I owe Hoit a big apology as I'd forgotten about another trip....apologies Grant


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

well poddy.. statistics can be manipulated to prove anything.. 45% of people know that!


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmm i'm giving up on seabreeze , it changes every few hours as to forcasting the upcoming days weather.

Going back to my own way of predicting , never really missed a beat in the past, who needs techno crap.

Here's a prediction , Poddy is 100% looney.








WOW , look at that. Spot on first time


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

A hole in one ya hit PeterJ, infact I must be a little stir crazy as my new paddle consists of two teaspoons lashed together length ways. I'm trying to lose a little paddle speed, while at the same time enjoying a very nice latte and ginger nut biscuit combination. Always thinking'n'tinkering on the high seas...that's why they put me away :wink: 

I still remain an 8 on the Keen-O-Meter gents


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Yep Poddy, I'm still in.


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

What time gents?


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm a 50/50 chance for the morrow.

This morning was a fishless, but sadly not flipless disaster.

Ran home cold, wet and grumpy with my yak between my legs.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Rod, 6ish paddle off. If that's a wee early, just hit the water and turn right as the rest of us won't be far away and in reasonably close. Work around the beach shed which is white with a blue door. Launch is down Sunnyside Rd Mt Eliza, end of carpark and keep going on the dirt bit until ya can drive no more... it's an easy put in. Hopefully ya can return to give Blake a live squid for his birthday...he could even squirt mum with it. Much better fun than a water pistol :wink:  .

Good stuff Kevin, catch ya there. On the lure front I tend to fish a little deeper than Ricketts or Point Cook, down to 6m or so. I've got a coupla with me if needed  .

Hopefully catch ya too PeterJ, I'd be interested in ya unplugged weather forecasting techniques...I know what ya mean about being over paddling wind :wink:


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks Poddy.
Any *****'s around there mate?


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

No doubt they'd turn up now and then, but I've only ever caught some juveniles there one day since I've been fishing it (maybe Oct last year?). The Morninton pier is quite visable from Sunnyside, and they hook into em there from memory. Start of Feb I think one fella went a kingfish underneath the salmon from the pier. Any further clues on this southern Mangos? :?:

You do realise you could just be asking the wrong bloke about salmon though? 07 form maybe allright...but the big picture is a little different :roll: :wink:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I remember the report now...

http://www.compleatangler.com.au/Defaul ... ortId=5215


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

It's just reading the synoptic charts properly both forecast and current , and the best tip yet . Looking outside.
Get up an hour before you leave and read the wind directions and strengths.

Here is a pic of the car park , do you have to pay for parking


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

no, parking is free.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Just gone up to 6/10 on the keeno meter


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm a 12/10 on the keeno!
It's been a good 3 months since I had a yakfish and I'll be there in the am.
See ya'll in the parking lot


----------



## lostinoz (Feb 18, 2007)

theres a chance i can make it on sunday, depends on a few things so may just turn up later to say hello or if i can , cast a lure or two, i,ll keep my eyes open for you, good luck and hope the wind dies down,  steve .


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I'M OUT


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I hope some of you made it out, looked like a nice morning to be on the water.

JD makes my brain hurt.


----------

